

Turkey + USB Thermometer + Cloudkick = SMS Delicious - cloudkick
https://www.cloudkick.com/blog/2010/nov/23/turkey_mania/

======
mey
Is there a cooking probe thermometer that supports USB? This Go!Temp probe
only claims 130C/266F as it's max operating range, and isn't clear if that
temp also applies to the electronics housing package just behind the probe.

I'd be great to have something that is wrapped in silicone, safe for oven use
up to around 550F that has a detachable daughter board that connects to USB.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
It's the probe rating. It'll be interesting to see how long the USB
electronics survive if they get up to that temperature. Industrial temperature
range is typically only up to 70C and I don't think I've ever seen even
Automotive/Military IC's that can operate at 130C

What you're looking for is pretty easy to build at lower temperatures: just
put a temperature probe in a stainless steel housing and route the sensor
leads out to USB data collection that's at a safe temperature. The off the
shelf units tend to be expensive because they're aimed at food-grade
applications, not at hobbyists.

At temperatures of 550F, then you need to use thermocouples which are a bit
harder to interface to, so hobbyists tend to shy away. Again, plenty of
commercial products at this range, but expensive.

~~~
mey
I do already have an oxo probe ( [http://www.oxo.com/p-558-digital-leave-in-
meat-thermometer.a...](http://www.oxo.com/p-558-digital-leave-in-meat-
thermometer.aspx) ) that works well, will have to see if the wife would be
willing to let me hack it up a bit.

~~~
weaksauce
What is it rated to? I am looking for one that will work for the oven and not
just the meat.

~~~
tomazmuraus
If you feel creative, you could try to build your own temperature probe using
Arduino + LM35 sensor + stainless steel tube + some solder.

The datata sheet claims, it can read temperature between -55°C - 150°C, but I
never tested its limit so I have now idea how far you can actually push it :)

In any case, like HeyLaughingBoy have said, if you want something which goes
higher, check thermocouples.

------
dedward
Cool from the hacker perspective - but I can't help thinking it could equally
have ended up a "How I caused an electrical/grease/plastic fire in my back
yard, causing a toxic lithium-ion battery explosion, and definitely ruined the
bird."

~~~
pquerna
Sure, all possible, but actually the Backwoods smoker we use is very nice --
its insulated, it can be 300 degrees on the inside, and cool to the touch on
the top of it -- you can see in the photo that we sat a plastic tub on top of
it, without any worries.

------
TobiasCassell
These guys in Portland, Oregon have similar fun every year. If I recall
correctly, the site used to be more descriptive but maybe it becomes more
robust on the holiday.

[http://turkeytracker.com/#&panel1-1](http://turkeytracker.com/#&panel1-1)

 __Edit __Haa!!! This is what I was looking for, here is a wealth of
information regarding live-streaming your bird's
journey-<http://www.turkeytracker.com/blog/>

------
HeyLaughingBoy
That's funny. I'm sitting here writing code to do the same thing (well
temperature monitoring anyway, just not for turkeys) but using my own wireless
temperature hardware.

------
petercooper
I can't be the only one who clicked trying to work out how a USB thermometer
could be used in making a USB based distributed bookmarking service (i.e.
Delicious). Facepalm for me!

------
joshu
Using a whole laptop seems insane.

I would pay for someone to build an xbee-based wireless temperature network,
though. Any hardware hackers around?

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Does it have to be xbee? I have a Bluetooth prototype working.

~~~
joshu
Is that using a Bluetooth shield on an arduino? What's the range?

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Nothing to do with Arduino: it's all custom hardware. Range is 100 meters;
Bluetooth Class 1. You can contact me through my profile email.

------
aquarin
It is "turkey" not "Turkey" - the country. This headline seems to capitalize
all the words and this changes the meaning.

~~~
Dobbs
Turkey when starting a sentence or in a title is still capitalized. English is
often a context based language. This is one of those times. The meaning is
evident if you read the rest of the title.

~~~
aquarin
Yes it is. But this is not sentence, it is equation. And every word in
equation is capitalized. At least words can be reordered.

------
duffbeer703
I'm pretty sure that if you get a data logger like this
([http://www.microdaq.com/lascar/temperature/usb-
thermocouple-...](http://www.microdaq.com/lascar/temperature/usb-thermocouple-
logger.php)) and combine it with a good thermocouple probe and you should be
good to go.

